# 6 panda cories died in 2 days!!! :(



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

I lost 6 panda cories in 2 days... they have been in tank for 3 weeks and were doing fine. when the first one died, i thought it's because of temp. ( it was 84F). so i ran a fan for all night to bring it down to 78F along with 30% water change. then i found 2 dead one yesterday and 2 this morning.. water parameter was ph 7.4 ammonia 0 nitrite 0 nitrate 10 before water change. 

what should i do to save the rest pandas? other fishes are doing fine ( bolivian rams, guppies, rasboras, neon tetra, yellow phantom tetra)

note: they occasionally quickly came up to the top and then went back to the bottom.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Dashing to the top for a gulp of air then back to the bottom is common cory behaviour.

Panda corys are more of a cooler water cory - I don't know if 84F would have done them in so quickly (maybe stress), but at higher temps, their longevity is not as great. What's your GH and KH? Is your pH consistently 7.4 - so no swings? If you don't have much luck with the remaining pandas, sterbais are more tolerant with warmer temps.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

KH 2 GH 3 and PH is been consistent


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Your water seems fine. Pandas can be a little sensitive, they aren't the most hardiest cory. I've had bigger success with the larger pandas. Were yours on the young side?


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

yeah it was young ones.. juvis


----------

